# Black Sheep Forge Triggerstick Vid Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lee Freaking Silva was nice enough to send me an example of a new design he calls the Triggerstick. It's a single attachment "stick shot" style but with the comfort of a traditional slingshot.
The shooter is made from black polymer seems super durable. The strength of this material allows for a very low profile ring to attach the band, thereby minimizing the risk of forkhits. If you can PFS you can Triggerstick :thumbsup:
Thanks, Lee!!




http://youtu.be/GwyknRD9e-k


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That's definitely an interesting looking shooter. I don't quite understand how you aim or how you don't hit your hand though. I have not tried a PFS yet, so I don't think I am ready for this. I am still perfecting my through the fork shooting lol. Nice shooting by the way!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's fun stuff, for sure!
You aim it with your mind and with hand-eye coordination, not with any sort of fork reference or sight.
I forgot to add a pic, so here it is:







It's so much fun! I'll have it out again today for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad you like it, MJ! It was made for you, so I'm confident you can make it work! hehe

Just don't bean yourself!!

Those tubes are too long... I think thats the handslap problem.

I'd just thrown them on, kinda hastily..... Not to hurt you!!! hehehe

Keep up the good work.

Lee


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Like I said, once I started flipping like a man the handslap cleared up and accuracy improved :thumbsup:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very ergonomic design! Nicely made and well shot by MJ.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool sling Fo Sho! Congrats MJ.


----------

